# 2006 1.8 Sentra Bluff?



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Is my friend's 2006 Sentra 1.8 Standard Automatic faster than my 1994 2 dr Sentra 1.6L Manual I/E? If we were at the track, would I have a chance to beat him with a launch advantage at 3k rpm? He thinks his car is quick and that my 11 yr old would be left behind in the dust...


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Is my friend's 2006 Sentra 1.8 Standard Automatic faster than my 1994 2 dr Sentra 1.6L Manual I/E? If we were at the track, would I have a chance to beat him with a launch advantage at 3k rpm? He thinks his car is quick and that my 11 yr old would be left behind in the dust...



there's only one way to find out for sure


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Its hard to tell... if you read up on the specs of the stock 2006 compared to the 94 with give or take 10 hp and 10 ft/lb torque (guesstimate at best) more than stock, it looks like this:

2006:
QG18DE
Curb Weight 2625 lbs
Horsepower: 126 hp @ 6000 rpm
Torque: 129 ft-lbs @ 2400 rpm

1994:
GA16DE
Curb Weight 2324 lbs
Horsepower: 110 hp @ 6000 rpm (+10 hp) = 120 ft/lb
Torque: 108 ft-lbs @ 4000 rpm (+10 ft/lb) = 118 ft/lb 

If my guesstimates are close, it looks like it would be a very even match... it might just come down to who was fastest off of the line.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

pete2.0 said:


> Its hard to tell... if you read up on the specs of the stock 2006 compared to the 94 with give or take 10 hp and 10 ft/lb torque (guesstimate at best) more than stock, it looks like this:
> 
> 2006:
> QG18DE
> ...


Thanks for the info. Yeah, those numbers look pretty even considering horsepower/weight ratio. I guess it all matters now on the take-off and my manual shifting. I'm just trying to test my GA16's ability against other economy cars before the VE swap.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just my guess but I think the weight of your car compared to his will give you a slight advantage as well. 300lbs is a good difference.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I guess on that kind of level it could matter on the weight of the drivers too... I would be interested in hearing about the outcome


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Completely strip your interior except for the dash and drivers seat.......just for good measure. :thumbup: 


Good luck!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Completely strip your interior except for the dash and drivers seat.......just for good measure. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Good luck!


So far, I took out my dual 12' subs, spare tire, cardboard, and carpet.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

You should be able to beat him easily. Take out all extra weight. I was faster than my friends b15 w/ sr20 auto by more than a second. We both only had intake/exhaust at the time. The auto is going to really hold him back. Have you ever ran the 1/4 mile before?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

dundee said:


> You should be able to beat him easily. Take out all extra weight. I was faster than my friends b15 w/ sr20 auto by more than a second. We both only had intake/exhaust at the time. The auto is going to really hold him back. Have you ever ran the 1/4 mile before?


B15's have sr20s? I thought it was a Q something. and no, never ran 1/4 mile, but I did calculate my 0-60 to be 8.something secs.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

The 00-01 B15 Sentra SE have the SR20DE. The 02-?? B15 Sentra SE-R's have the QR25DE. The 00-?? B15 Sentra XE,GXE,etc have the QG18DE.

Anyway, I checked out your cardomian site. Thats a nice looking B13. My first car was a 92 XE. I've always liked the shape of that generation. Very clean looking ya know?

I also notice you listed "kills" on your website. If you're gonna race this guy, I recommend taking it to the local track. It's a safe way to test the limits of the car and driver without causing danger to yourself & others or getting arrested! 

Be safe and have fun!


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

Are those carbon fiber petals? If so you will win... Atleast in the style department.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

dundee said:


> The 00-01 B15 Sentra SE have the SR20DE. The 02-?? B15 Sentra SE-R's have the QR25DE. The 00-?? B15 Sentra XE,GXE,etc have the QG18DE.
> 
> Anyway, I checked out your cardomian site. Thats a nice looking B13. My first car was a 92 XE. I've always liked the shape of that generation. Very clean looking ya know?
> 
> ...


This 1.8 B15 is a 2006 though. Yeah about that, those kills are no longer in effect. The team is in college now and us 3 are too busy to do anything illegal like that. Those were high school days. I know the consequences and dangers. Thanks though.


----------

